# Albino Bobcat Killed



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw this posted on another site. But it's pretty incredible. What a cool kitty. This fella in West Virginia apparently called him in.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang, never heard of that before...2cool


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Bad JU-JU...
Take a pic let him walk.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

They got fluffy!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats pretty wild lookin. Make an interesting mount for sure.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Never seen or heard of such a thing. would shonuff look good in my living room!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Buscadero said:


> Bad JU-JU...
> Take a pic let him walk.


Agreed! I don't know what it is but I gotta let those rare ones live! Bad juju for sure.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Buscadero said:


> Bad JU-JU...
> Take a pic let him walk.


Could be a bad deal for sure. Kinda like killing a white buffalo or something.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Would love more info. Big disconnect on how he decided to take the shot at this animal. Its not something you see and say "oh look, an albino bobcat".


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I have one regret in hunting and it was not shooting a "unique," beautiful animal. From that point forward I promised myself I would never let that happen again. Will definitely make a beautiful mount and possibly bring him a huge offer/paycheck from Cabelas or another huge name. I couldn't sell it though.


----------



## Jay Shady (Feb 6, 2011)

My paw paw shot one around the Brazos in Brazoria county a few years back. Pretty awesome!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Where bouts in west bygod I get up there every once in a while Beau


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would drop the hammer in a heartbeat. I would have it at the taxi within hrs. Awesome.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

That's awesome never seen a albino one before.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

That thing is extra spooky ....


----------

